# Playing with Christmas present



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Got a trail camera for Christmas and set it up last night in the back yard. Caught this little doe early this morning.

Vern


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good pic, thanks for posting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a nice clear photo! What kind of Moultrie is it? Keep is posted on what else shows up on there.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ditto , I'd like to know the exact model as well, thats real clear.


----------



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

Its a model M80, ordered it from Cabela's around 150.00. Day time pictures are clear and great detail.

Vern


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thx going to go look at one at Bass Pro Shops in Spanish Fort see about the size etc....


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

careful their addicting......I have 14 cams and always want more.I run cams year round now. Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been told that the military has some cameras set up and when the wolves see the light come on they take off and they don't even get any or very few pictures.


----------

